# QQ's Tanks



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello bc aquaria world......

I don't usually like posting but i've decided to come out of the hole i hide in and want to know everyone's opinion about my scaping  
If you don't like it ...then i'll be very  but that's okay

The Jist of everything
Fluval Ebi Substraight + other brand substraight (i forgot)
5Gallon Fluval edge Tank
10 Gallon Tank
Various Wood branches from fresh water ponds around Vancouver
One piece of Petrified wood with Riccia tied to it (currently in 5 gallon in the right corner)
Various Rocks from UBC
HC (Hemianthus Callitrichoides)
Hair Grass (5 gallon) 
Riccia tied to branches
Java Moss tied to branches 
Glosso
I dont know anymore names of the plants..i'm sorry i'm to n00b to remember the names haha

Started my first scaping design (with very limited plants) on *October 27*
My 5 Gallon - sorry for lack of focus (I was in a rush to take photos) 









Next Design - *November 7*
5 Gallon - AGAIN sorry for lack of focus...my macbook overtook the light









*TODAY! - November 25*
5 Gallon - I added a black art foam on the back of my tank because my walls are green and it helps me see the algae 









*October 27*
My 10 Gallon 









*November 7*
10 Gallon 









*TODAY~ November 25*
10 Gallon


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice plant ! have any shrimp or cichlids ?


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Yup CR + CBs, cherrys, and a few fire reds


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Love your 5 gal set up.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setups! I like the 10 gallon, looks like a good forest for the shrimpies that you have!


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a quick video i made in attempts to get footage of my crs giving birth....i got tired of waiting for her so i made this video instead 

anyways enjoy har har


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wonderful tank! 
I also love the romantic music in the video  Adds a nice touch Lol


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice video, hopefully they'll give birth soon


----------

